# Enterprise 1:350 colors?



## lordofthestings (Jul 30, 2011)

I am new to this site and to model building so please bear with me. 

I just purchased and received Star Trek:the Next Generation Enterprise AMT(#6619) kit and a Revell Voyager kit (#04801) I ordered from England. I also have ordered the Enterprise 1:350 kit by Polar Lights that I have not received yet.

I want to order paint now for the models and I'd like to order it all at once to get a cheaper shipping rate. I thought if I just ordered the paint for the Enterprise 1:350 that it would most likely cover the rest of the models,or get me started.

I did find a paint list and can order most of it but not sure what spray paint color to use for the main body of the ship.

I did purchase a smaller,cheaper,snap Enterprise 1701 to try out a pearl white on it.

As I said,I am new at this and I want to do a good job but probably not as concerned about 'perfect' as someone else might be. Maybe I'll regret it later

My favorite Enterprise is the one in the first movie.

Any help would be appreciated and I know I probably did not see the thread that talks about buying paint although I looked.

Thank you.

Eric S.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I assume you're talking about the 1:350 refit _Enterprise _from _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_. You can find a sticky thread in this forum on that called "Painting the refit". Check that.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

If I may add a question. Does the sticky cover WOK paint job? ( I only glanced at the painting thread) If not, what is the primary color of the Enterprise in WOK? Also how did they achieve all the additional panel lines? It looks like they scribed a lot more lines on the WOK Enterprise model or was it all achieved with painting techniques?


----------



## lordofthestings (Jul 30, 2011)

*Enterprise 1701 refit 1:350*

To answer the question about which Enterprise,yes,I am talking about the Enterprise refit. I had forgotten they made a 1:350 NX-01 also. And I did have a look at the paint thread,I'll look more thoroughly. I'd just like a paint list. I know one comes in the kit but I don't have it yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Solium said:


> If I may add a question. Does the sticky cover WOK paint job? ( I only glanced at the painting thread) If not, what is the primary color of the Enterprise in WOK? Also how did they achieve all the additional panel lines? It looks like they scribed a lot more lines on the WOK Enterprise model or was it all achieved with painting techniques?


Check out this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=210570

One of the best TWOK versions I've ever seen. I believe a lot of the extra panel lines, especially on the engineering section were jut pencil lines.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

You can ask Rick Sternbach or Mike Okuda but I believe when I was out at Paramount ALL the ships are Federation Gray. Kind of a mix between Testurs Camoflage Gray and Light Ghost Grey with 10-20% white. Panels in lighter or darker. A great shot is of the crash landed D in Generations, shows the saucer in natural light.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and help. :thumbsup:


----------



## lordofthestings (Jul 30, 2011)

*Thank you*

Yes,thank you for the replies and help! I do appreciate it. 
Im not sure if I will ask Rick Sternbach or Mike Okuda,I think I'll take your word for it
Thanks again.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Both Rick and Mike are on facebook,and they dont bite.....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yes, they're both actually quite nice.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Would be interesting to hear what Okuda and Sternbach would have to say on the topic but in the meantime here is a link to a pdf of the instructions for the ship from Round2's website complete with a painting guide:

http://www.round2models.com/files/instructions/pol808.pdf

Regards,
MattL


----------



## lordofthestings (Jul 30, 2011)

*Gloss Pearl White*



Spockr said:


> Would be interesting to hear what Okuda and Sternbach would have to say on the topic but in the meantime here is a link to a pdf of the instructions for the ship from Round2's website complete with a painting guide:
> 
> Thanks,Matt,for pointing that out to me.
> I did see that before but I noticed that there was a seperate painting sheet and I did not think the info was there. I must learn to read the instructions
> ...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Take the time to determine the colors YOU want to paint YOUR enterprise model kit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

_ I WANT TO PAINT MINE LIME GREEN WITH MAGENTA HIGHLIGHTS!



_What?


----------

